# What's on the roof of your van?



## 107925 (Oct 27, 2007)

Am I right in thinking there's an absence of roof rails or suchlike on your average panel van, which one would normally use to attach a roof rack? And, what about attaching, say, a safari room - what do you attach it to?

Cheers.

Shaun


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Shark said:


> Am I right in thinking there's an absence of roof rails or suchlike on your average panel van, which one would normally use to attach a roof rack? And, what about attaching, say, a safari room - what do you attach it to?
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> Shaun


Depends on what it is you wish to attatch. There is a thing called a 'J' rail

Happy Xmas


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

Hi Shaun
Dont know about the roof rack but a safari room fixes into a roll out awning

Alan H


----------



## johnandcharlie (May 2, 2007)

I don't know if it's typical, but here's mine. I didn't have a clue what was up there until I went for a walk in Glencoe!


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

"What's on the roof of your van? ...... Am I right in thinking there's an absence of roof rails or such like on your average panel van"

Shaun,

Roof rails both sides, awning, radio aerials (normal and DAB), wind spoiler, Heki 1, solar panel, Camos sat TV, aircon, turbovent, oven vent, rear cameras.

Dave


----------



## 97984 (Mar 5, 2006)

2 x Heki 1/ Mini Heki/ 130w Solar Panel/ Status 530 aeriel & quite alot of bird s*!t at the moment :wink:


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

DABurleigh said:


> Roof rails both sides, awning, radio aerials (normal and DAB), wind spoiler, Heki 1, solar panel, Camos sat TV, aircon, turbovent, oven vent, rear cameras.


You've outgrown this van Dave, you need more playing surface... :wink:


----------



## 92046 (May 1, 2005)

Hi to all

Roof rack, 2 x 50 watt solar panels, Sheet of aluminium for fitting of aerials, and a roof box, as and when required,


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Jim, my other van's a .....


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Roof vents, radio and GPS antennae, roof bar/rack attachment points.

Note Renault side door not full height so have fitted awning to side using Fiamma rail.

CLICK on pictures for full size


----------



## 107925 (Oct 27, 2007)

I think I should have said "fitted as standard." There's certainly some paraphernalia going on up there! Frank's pictures tell me something I didn't know - at least for that particular van - brackets to attach roof bars or perhaps a rack. I'm wondering if these are quite common. 

OK, for those with typical Ducato-type vans, I want you to climb up there this cold and frosty morning, to see if you have any brackets to attach roof bars. Now, be careful that your hands don't stick to the frost and rip your skin off.

Shaun


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

roof bars for ducato

http://www.roofbox.co.uk/scripts/rbvehsel2.php?query=Fiat&emulate=roofbar


----------



## 107925 (Oct 27, 2007)

OK, so we can get roof bars. Do you good people have something to attach them to as standard?

Shaun


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I didn't pay extra for my roof rails, so they were standard for my van.

Dave


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

at the moment, frost :roll: 

plus status flying saucer, heki roof light and two smaller opening lights, the vent in the shower room and the heating "chimney". I wouldn't fancy putting anything else up there - the status thingy is exposed, and has lost the pinnacle once already. :x


----------



## oldun (Nov 10, 2005)

My previous van was an Orian Pavo (or badged Auto-Sleeper Symbol) based on the MWB Peugeot Boxer. It had an extra high top added after the van had been manufactured. I assume that this type of roof is incapable of having heavy items attached to it.

My new van is a Devon Monaco based on the LWB high top Renault Master and this has roof rails already fitted so I assume that a roof rack could be added - assuming that there was still room for the roof lights to open.


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

Dave said


> Roof rails both sides, awning, radio aerials (normal and DAB), wind spoiler, Heki 1, solar panel, Camos sat TV, aircon, turbovent, oven vent, rear cameras.
> 
> Dave


What about...........................................polish/wax :lol:


----------



## RAH (Apr 22, 2007)

This was the last "unread' post going through the list and so for fun I will try and remember what is on the roof since I am sitting drinking coffee at a road side service after having 'camped' here for the last two days.

Let's see:
- two air horns
- a thin GPS antenna
- a thin cell phone antenna
- a thin radio antenna
- a thin CB antenna
- a motorized terrestrial TV antenna
- a motorized motosat dish
- three low profile air conditioner units
- six 100-watt solar panels
- two motorized fantastic fan vents
- diesel compartment air intake

I should add a 'partridge in a pear tree' for good measure, too.

What's next today?? I guess another cup of this expensive UK coffee is in order!

Happy Holidays All!


----------



## 88926 (May 10, 2005)

The best thing on our roof is Florida sunshine,whilst sitting outside drinking inexpensive Starbucks coffee
Sorry RAH you can keep the UK coffee untill we return home in April ,Itchy Feet is 4 miles from our home in Cornwall but i wont be going
enjoy Cornwall although its cold and wet this time of year
Ian & Doreen


----------



## johnandcharlie (May 2, 2007)

IanH said:


> Cornwall although its cold and wet this time of year


It's not cold for the time of year, my heating hasn't been on much today, but it's wet and very windy! Plenty of rain has been falling on my roof .


----------

